# refroidissement (rhume)



## beatrycze

Bonjour,
J'aimerais poser la question à des Français au sujet de l'emploi du mot "refroidissement". ce mot est fréquemment utilisé en Suisse pour des états grippaux légers avec un rhume comme un symptôme principal. Est - il valable aussi pour le français standard en France?
Merci d'avance
Beata


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis mal placé pour te répondre, mais si j'en crois le TLFi, ce n'est pas un régionalisme:


> Affection, maladie provoquée par un changement brusque de température ou par une exposition prolongée au froid. Synon. _coup* de froid_.     _Prendre, avoir un refroidissement._


P.S.: Bienvenue sur les forums, beatrycze!


----------



## ChrisPa

oui on emploie ce terme également en France dans ce sens


----------



## Aoyama

Je confirme.
Maintenant "prendre un refroidissement" (sur le modèle de "prendre froid" ou "prendre un rafraîchissement") me semble bizarre. Etre victime d'un refroidissement, avoir un refroidissement, _être pris d'un refroidissement ..._
Par exemple ici (et ailleurs) : http://www.creapharma.ch/refroidissementsN.htm


----------



## xmarabout

En Belgique aussi on peut _attraper un refroidissement_...


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, "attraper un refroidissement" sur le modèle de "attraper un rhume" est possible aussi, de l'autre côté des Ardennes. C'est "prendre" qui n'est pas possible.


----------



## Maître Capello

_P__rendre_ me semble également étrange je dois dire…


----------



## ChrisPa

je confirme : je ne prendrais pas un refroidissement non plus


----------



## Aoyama

> _P__rendre_ me semble également étrange


il ne s'entend que comme un calque (erroné) de l'anglais […] mais qui peut aussi se traduire par "attraper" ...


----------



## Arishem

Je suis près de Paris et je n'ai jamais entendu cette formulation.


----------



## rxmagny

Prendre un coup de froid ne conviendrait-il pas ?


----------



## Aoyama

Tout à fait, mais la question posée concernait "refroidissement" ...
Maintenant, "coup de froid" est bien un synonyme (plus courant) de "refroidissement".


----------



## beatrycze

Merci à tous. J'avais besoin de votre avis pour avoir une référence francophone. A plus
Bea


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
j'arrive un peu tard, mais bien que situé en Lorraine, entre la Belgique et la Suisse , je n'ai jamais entendu parler de "refroidissement" pour un "coup de froid".
J'attrape/prends froid mais je n'attrape/ne prends pas de refroidissement.


----------



## Aoyama

> je n'ai jamais entendu parler de "refroidissement" pour un "coup de froid".


Si, ça existe, voir mon post #4.
Comme on l'a dit, "prendre un refroidissement" ne se dit pas. Pour "attraper un refroidissement", je ne sais pas. Je ne le dirais pas.
Par contre, "être victime d'un refroidissement", "avoir un refroidissement" me semblent possibles.


----------



## TitTornade

Héhéhé ! je n'ai pas dit que ça n'existait pas... J'ai juste dit que, pour moi, lorrain, c'est une expression que je n'ai jamais entendue...   Même si elle est dans le dictionnaire. 
J'interrogerai mes collègues des 4 coins de la Lorraine... Mais, si on me dit ça, je prendrai cette expression pour un anglicisme 
Le seul cas où j'utilise refroidissement, c'est pour ce qui va se passer dans les heures qui viennent : il a fait 30°C aujourd'hui et, demain, il en fera 15°C : nous allons être victime d'un refroidissement... mais au niveau des températures extérieure


----------



## Nanon

_Prendre _un rhume (un refroidissement ?), pour moi, cela fait vieilli (Dictionnaire de l'Académie française, 1694...). Je me contente, hélas ! d'_attraper _des maladies : un rhume, la grippe, un refroidissement, la crève, la mort (au sens d'un refroidissement terrible )... Je peux aussi les _choper_, mais c'est nettement plus familier, voire argotique.

_Tu vas prendre froid_ me semble plus soutenu que _Tu vas attraper froid._


----------

